# اعاده استخدام زيت السيارات المستعمل



## عباس هادي (20 يوليو 2006)

هل من الممكن ان تفيدونا كيفيه اعاده استخدام زيوت السيارات المستعمل يرجى تزويدنا بكافه المعلومات بذلك او ارشادنا الى كتب او مصادر اجنبيه او ايه معلومات (بخصوص معمل صغير تجاري)


----------



## م ب (21 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
انا ما عندي علم بهالموضوع بس فكرة المعمل حلوه
ممكن أعرف وين هاد المعمل؟


----------



## حسام سعد (2 نوفمبر 2006)

يريت لوعرفت حاجة متنسناش


----------



## e7em|e7em (2 نوفمبر 2006)

انا الان بدرس بمشروع من هذا القبيل
وراح تعتمد فكرتي على التقطير


----------



## chopin (4 نوفمبر 2006)

سبف وان طرح احد الأخوة نفس السؤال
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=30404
الرجاء الأطلاع


----------



## Eng.Foam (10 يناير 2007)

شكرا جزيلاً


شكراً جزيلا


----------



## hisham abas (3 فبراير 2009)

صعب جدا اعاده تدوير الزيوت المستعمله وفىالنهايه التكاليف قريبه من الارباح لكن ممكن تصنع منه شحم و عازل للمبانى البيوتامين لكنه ملوث شدىد للبيئه لذلك يجب التصنيع فى اماكن غير مأهوله وهذا الكلام خلاصه الموضوع لانى لم اجد غيره بعد دراسه جاده على مستوى عالى جدا واجرى حاليا انشاء مصنع لذلك ارجو لك التوفيق


----------

